# Thoughts on Chapman's Grad Directing program?



## Joshua Aka (Nov 13, 2015)

Hi guys!

I was wondering if anyone here knows much about Chapman's MFA in Film Directing? I know lots of people who attended as undergrads, but not many who can speak on the grad program qualities and aspects.

If anyone has any thoughts or know people who attended, or can at least tell if they were happy with the program, that would be really appreciated!


----------



## Chris W (Nov 14, 2015)

@Mike_V do you know about the grad program? Or were you undergrad? (he's an alum)


----------



## Chris W (Nov 14, 2015)

And I believe @DJ  went to the MFA program too so hopefully he can help you too.


----------



## Mike_V (Nov 20, 2015)

Hi,
Sorry about the late response. I've been working night shifts so i've lost track of messages i'm supposed to respond to.
I went through the editing track, but the grad should be similar to the undergrad except you would get access to more teachers and classes. 
I can check in with a friend or two who might be able to give a better answer than me.


----------



## Chris W (Nov 20, 2015)

Mike_V said:


> I've been working night shifts


Ouch. Those can be hard. I pulled a 16+ hour day last week on this gig... but it's union... so $$$.


----------



## Mike_V (Nov 20, 2015)

lol 
I'm doing it for the union as well.
I'm currently on Skin Wars - Fresh Paint. Good ol Night AE gig.. especially when they finish shooting at 1am and my shift ends at 4:30am hahahah


----------



## DJ (Jan 8, 2016)

I think film school overall is really as good as you make it.  The teachers and peers at all the top film schools are supposed to be the cream of the crop, so by taking advantage of the facilities offered, professional advice, classes in different tracks to become as well-rounded as possible, and networking, it should be a good experience.

I went through Chapman's producing MFA and graduated in '12 and loved it.  I went more of the networking route and made as many connections as possible while also developing as many of my own projects as possible, so that when I graduated, I had a repertoire of "industry ready" projects to take out.  Since then, it's pretty much been a snowball effect for me, but I definitely put in countless hours while in grad school to propel me.

I think the directing track is slightly different, but hopefully that gives you at least a little perspective.


----------



## Joshua Aka (Jan 8, 2016)

Thanks for the reviews @Mike_V and @DJ !! I really appreciate it.

I agree with what DJ said about film school being what you make of it. I'm planning Chapman as a way of settling myself in LA, networking as much as possible, and making the most of all facilities/equipment Dodge makes available to students.

Would any of you know Directing fellows I could maybe reach out to and ask more specific questions about the Directing track? What was the environment like in terms of collaboration? How many films do you have to make as part of the curriculum?

But most importantly, what I'm really curious about is your impression on the talent and dedication of your classmates in the MFA program. Did you feel you were studying with ambitious, talented individuals? Were there too many slackers, or did people generally took the craft seriously and worked well together and actually tried to contribute to projects? Basically, what's the Dodge MFA student like (generalizing, but still).


----------



## DJ (Jan 8, 2016)

Again, _on paper_, I've got to assume that all the students Dodge accepts are stellar.  They only accept 100 or so (give or take) for all tracks, which usually equates to about 15-20 directors.  Yes, there are slackers in all tracks, but I think you find that at any school studying toward any post-grad degree -- not just film school and not just Chapman.  

There are students I graduated with who are no longer in the industry at all. There are some working as assistants.  There are some who are working AEs and editors (@Mike_V for example, who's actually a good friend and the editor of my thesis film at Chapman).  Some are teaching at the collegiate level.  I think this is all partly due to both talent and perseverance.  One can be very talented, but not have the stamina it takes to break into the industry.  Once can be not so talented, but want it bad enough that he'll work 20+ hours a day to break in and eventually do so.  It really varies and there are all types of people from all over the world in these film programs.

All the films at Chapman are a collaborative effort because it's a conservatory.  Meaning a director first partners with a producer, writer, editor, sound designer, and production designer for each film.  Everyone does his/her own part relating to their track.

Every director does one thesis film his/her 3rd year.  During year 2, the directors each make 2 "cycle films," which are roughly 10-page shorts.  During year 1, the culmination for directors is a 3-2-1 film, which is 3 pages, 2 actors, 1 location.  

Ultimately, you are responsible for making a minimum of 4 films, but are able to take advantage of projects happening during the interterm, as well as multiple TV pilots that are produced each year, as well as any independent studies or the traveling documentary film class.  If directing shorts is the main thing you're after in film school, Chapman offers plenty of opportunities for that and it's always a collaborate effort.


----------



## Chris W (Jan 8, 2016)

DJ said:


> I went through Chapman's producing MFA and graduated in '12 and loved it.



DJ it'd be awesome if you could post a review for the Chapman as well. Here's the link:














 Chapman University - Dodge College MFA in Film Production (Directing)


	 					The graduate programs at Chapman University’s Dodge College of Film and Media Arts Conservatory of Motion Pictures are designed to empower you with
					


FilmSchool.org
Oct 28, 2015








4.00 star(s)





Reviews: 1
Category: California


----------



## samlenon (Apr 2, 2016)

@DJ &  @Mike_V .. Do you know about  Editing discipline in Chapman? what they teach in 3 years? My BA was in editing but dont know about after effects and motion graphic..do they work on it? does it worth the tuition fee? any internship or opportunities through Chapman?


----------



## Mike_V (Apr 2, 2016)

i went to chapman for editing. The core of the program is the honing of your editing skills, not so much after effects and motion graphics. You're talking about being a digital artist which is a different trade skill in itself. 
You'll essentially be post production at Chapman. A lot of time is spent on working on your editing skills. Getting an internship is based heavily on how effort you put into working with career counseling office. Your opportunities are from your friends that you should be making while you're there. 
If you want to go into AE and similar programs, you'll need to take separate classes, which are option but not necessary.


----------



## samlenon (Apr 2, 2016)

so what you would do if you were me @Mike_V? I don't have any connection in USA..( just moved to Seattle from Canada, I think Seattle is not a great place to find jobs) I know editing and I used to work on Avid.. I want to work on other softwares and graphic and find connections?  most of the editing jobs needs AE do you think it worths attending in Chapman? 

and what they do in the 1st year in Chapman? general courses about Cinema?


----------



## Mike_V (Apr 2, 2016)

It really depends on how much you know avid? How long have you been editing? What have you edited? Do you have a resume of shows that people would know if you apply for a job?
If you're new to the industry, you'll have to start as an AE somewhere unless you want to freelance in the small houses doing minor projects that are a few days to a few weeks long if you don't have any solid avid experience.
Chapman's first year is a general course from pre-post production stuff. You learn writing, cinematography, basic editing, etc. You also help on set for the 2nd & 3rd year students. This will get you on set experience. 
Your 2nd and 3rd year is all about honing your editing skills. It's not a "how to use avid" course. it's how to edit in the sense of understanding flow of the film as well as learning from everyone else's work.


----------



## Mike_V (Apr 2, 2016)

One thing I can tell you is that Chapman has a very good reputation in the industry. In both production and post, we are known for people who know our shit at every skill level.


----------



## samlenon (Apr 4, 2016)

Thanks @Mike_V for sharing your advice...well i had experiences on editing short films..not in an international market ..it was in Turkey and Iran..in Canada i just made a short film..so i think i should start by doing AE and finding connections or doing some small projects and also learning after effects..still not sure which helps more.. going to Chapman or looking for AE jobs ? 
do they also have motion graphic and after effect courses as elections?  
.btw is " Avid" the common Editing software being used in L.A? in Seattle it seems no one use Avid.


----------



## Mike_V (Apr 4, 2016)

samlenon said:


> Thanks @Mike_V for sharing your advice...well i had experiences on editing short films..not in an international market ..it was in Turkey and Iran..in Canada i just made a short film..so i think i should start by doing AE and finding connections or doing some small projects and also learning after effects..still not sure which helps more.. going to Chapman or looking for AE jobs ?
> do they also have motion graphic and after effect courses as elections?
> .btw is " Avid" the common Editing software being used in L.A? in Seattle it seems no one use Avid.


It's entirely up to you, but if you go to Chapman, as I said previously, you'll learn more about the art of editing as well as also working with other people to form networks.
If you are asking me "avid" is, then you probably want to start there. Avid Media Composer is the software the industry uses for editing. The vast majority of shows and features being made are all edited using Avid. I can tell you that Final Cut is rarely used unless by small indies or places that want to save money. Premiere is on its way up, but still lacks the ability for multiple people working in the same project.
So I think the first thing you need to do is to have an understanding of Avid. Without that, you have very very very little (almost none) credentials to work in the industry no matter where you go.


----------

